
Repetition spacing algorithm used in SuperMemo 2002 through SuperMemo 2006 - pmoriarty
https://www.supermemo.com/english/algsm11.htm
======
pmoriarty
I wonder if anyone has ever used something like SuperMemo or Anki to learn the
_sounds_ (not the textual representation) or morse code, and to also do the
same to improve their morse code recognition speed.

I'm trying to learn morse code myself now, and virtually all the morse code
tutorial programs I've found use the ancient Koch and Farnsworth methods,
which are fine as far as they go, but I'm hoping there's a better way.

Both SuperMemo and Anki seem to assume there's a binary "either you learn it
or you don't" state for each item you're trying to memorize. But with morse
code you can have many degrees of fluency. You could remember a character at a
certain speed, but fail to remember it at a faster speed.

I'm not sure if SuperMemo or Anki have any ways to recognize or deal with that
sort of spectrum of recognition ability, or to deal with it in a very dynamic
way by varying the speed morse code characters (or words) are presented to the
learner.

